

A lesson from two cases of fabricated data detected by statistics alone (.PDF) - tokenadult
http://fa.its.tudelft.nl/~hart/37/temp/SSRN-id2114571.pdf

======
tokenadult
Here's a shorter, popular article about how the "data detective" got started
in using statistics to spot faked data in psychology journal articles:

<http://www.nature.com/news/the-data-detective-1.10937>

A subsequent popular article about him

[http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/07/data-detective-makes-
hi...](http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/07/data-detective-makes-his-fraud-
busting-algorithm-public.html)

led me to the submission here, his formal (pre-publication) paper on his
method of detecting fraud.

